# Park City on March - Please need advice



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Checked out AIRBNB.com they have local condos for rent. I booked mine on there, should be able to find one or two for your group for a reasonable rate.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello, Im traveling from Argentina to the US on march 6th in a group of 4 and we intend to hit park city from 12-23 of march. We would like some advice

1. We are traveling in a van from LA, does the road get icy or dangerous near PC? That is mostly low-country highway driving, so snow will be minimal. * I wouldn't rule-out some interesting weather patterns, but you should be good. If you do hit some bad weather, just be careful or grab a room and wait-out the day.*

2. will we ok with these dates for Park City? 12-23 of march? -snow and crowd terms

*March is, in my opinion, the best month to hit utah. There is a base from the winter, the storms are pretty strong, and the sunny days are quite comfortable. Crowds will be fine by that point, too. Still ski season, so people will still be getting after it, but this isn't the holiday season.
*
3. Are condos listed on booking/home away the best option for accommodations? should it get difficult to booking with only one month ahead? 
*As someone had already said, check-out VRBO. I would suggest reconsidering staying in Park City. PC is a decent mountain, but there are much better Mountains in a 60 minute drive radius that get much better snow and have much better terrain. PC has brand recognition and is a fun ski town, though, so it is up to you. WIth your Van, you can still travel from mountain to mountain. (and I suggest you do so)
*
4. are any discount coupon or similar available for lift passes? should I get it online or on the resort. 
*check out liftopia.com you can also get some discounts at the local ski resorts (Lifthouse or Canyons.) 
*
5. would we be able to hit any sale products on the shops in park city or salt lake, We intend to get all new gear and stuff and look for good prices.

*There are outlets just outside Park City that have some stuff for purchase and at that time, sales will start to take place. Can't say one place will be better. Could also order stuff online and arrange to have it shipped to where you are staying. I often use theclymb.com
*

I'll be glad if you guys can help me with these matters, the idea for this trip just came up this week, we already have air tickets and car rental but nothing else.
*
Looks to be a good trip. Does 12-23rd include driving days to and from SLC? If the snow doesn't cooperate, there is some spectacular terrain to hike through on the drive between LA and SLC, particularly in southern Utah. Plus, there's always Vegas.......*


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Hello, Im traveling from Argentina to the US on march 6th in a group of 4 and we intend to hit park city from 12-23 of march. We would like some advice
> 
> Looks to be a good trip. Does 12-23rd include driving days to and from SLC? If the snow doesn't cooperate, there is some spectacular terrain to hike through on the drive between LA and SLC, particularly in southern Utah. Plus, there's always Vegas.......[/B]


Wow, thanks man you really help me out with that, thanks your time...our idea is to stay 2 days in LA, 3 In San Diego (in a mate's relatives house) and 1 night in Vegas, then as I said we'll stay from 12-23 in PC or somewhere around, at least close to one resort in case driving became difficult due wheather conditions.
first day will be for Gear shopping on SLC, 9 complete days for riding.

Regarding PCRM . I would rather like to hit as many other resorts I can but the problem is we have 2 Parkholics (?) on the group so it will be dificult to have at least 5 of 9 days out of PCRM hahaha. I personally prefer more Big mountain riding than spend the hole day in the park so I will try to convince them anyway! 
I checked out some Snowbird vids and looks pretty sick.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

<<AnGeLu$>> said:


> Wow, thanks man you really help me out with that, thanks your time...our idea is to stay 2 days in LA, 3 In San Diego (in a mate's relatives house) and 1 night in Vegas, then as I said we'll stay from 12-23 in PC or somewhere around, at least close to one resort in case driving became difficult due wheather conditions.
> first day will be for Gear shopping on SLC, 9 complete days for riding.
> 
> Regarding PCRM . I would rather like to hit as many other resorts I can but the problem is we have 2 Parkholics (?) on the group so it will be dificult to have at least 5 of 9 days out of PCRM hahaha. I personally prefer more Big mountain riding than spend the hole day in the park so I will try to convince them anyway!
> I checked out some Snowbird vids and looks pretty sick.


While you're in LA check-out either Griffith Observatory or Hollywood Bowl overlook at night for a pretty decent view. Maybe get involved in a flag football game in Venice/Santa Monica if you're there on the weekend.

San-Diego....Torrey Pines and some other Bluff Hikes are pretty decent.

As for your 9 days at SLC......I wouldn't book lodging until I got there. That way you can maximize your time there. If it hasn't snowed much, you can park-rat/lodge/party all you want in PC. Keep in mind, There are also some options for the Park Rat at Brighton (and some big-mountain fun, too.)

If it is snowing tell your friends to eff-off and head to the mountain that has the most snow. Know that during light storms, while Park City may only get 2-3 inches, Snowbird and Brighton might get 8-10 because they are on the front-side of the range. 

If you care to keep track of the storm potential leading-up to the day, I read the Utah snow on Opensnow.com a lot. Check them out.

As for driving, know that there is a good chance that it is raining down in SLC and dumping 1-2 feet of snow 20 mins away on themountain. There are shuttle busses at the base of the mountain that will drive through the snow so you don't have to.


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I'm really exited about this trip and I pretty sure that 
almost in any conditions resorts will be waayyy better than the ones back in Argie.

Little down about San Diego thou, we'll have stay to stay at least 3 days cause we're going to a mate's relative house, (also will ship amazon stuff there) and couldn't find much stuff 2do


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

The Wasastch should hopefully be getting dumped on come mid-February well into March. Euro Model is showing a good wet northwesterly flow down the road for a solid stretch. Most of the time, these mountains get most of their snow February & March respectively, and March can easily be the epic month.

Hit up No Name Saloon, Shucks, and others for evening smiles. Also, try to get to SnowBird for a couple days during your stay.

Cheers mate.. Btw, San Diego is awesome, cruise a day in PB(pacific beach).. San Diego must be explored. 

Hope you get the fresh.. I live for shredding a bluebird @ snowbird. Hit up Mineral Basin area 100% if the forces shall be with you.


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>> (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks forthat joints , grab a beer in town is a must for us after a day on the slopes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

good deals on whiskeymilitia right now


----------

